# Ν.Ε.Π.Α.



## Palavra (Jan 5, 2009)

Η πρόταση που έχω είναι η εξής:
Βλ.σχ.άρθρο 36 Ν.3182/2003 (Α΄ 220), περί μετατροπής Ε.Π.Ε. σε Ν.Ε.Π.Α., σε συνδυασμό με την παρ.2 του άρθρου 45 του αυτού νόμου, αναφορικά με την έναρξη ισχύος της διάταξης.

Από εδώ, σελίδα 79, υποσημείωση 176.
Πρέπει να είναι Ναυτιλιακή Εταιρεία Πλοίων Αναψυχής (ΦΕΚ Αʼ 220/12.9.2003).

Πώς θα το λέγατε; Σκέφτομαι κάτι σε Leisure Boats Shipping Company.


----------



## dipylos (Jan 5, 2009)

Βoat, ενικός, διότι έχει θέση επιθέτου.


----------



## Alexandra (Jan 5, 2009)

Μήπως καλύτερα ship αντί για boat;


----------



## Palavra (Jan 5, 2009)

Το σκέφτηκα αλλά δεν ξέρω. Υπάρχει και η σκέψη για yacht γιατί στην ουσία αυτό είναι το σκάφος αναψυχής αλλά δεν είμαι σίγουρη.


----------



## dipylos (Jan 5, 2009)

Ship Shipping?


----------



## Elena (Jan 5, 2009)

Όλο και κάπου θα υπάρχει μεταφρασμένο, αλλά στα βιαστικά προτείνω «recreational vessels» -βλ. και 2743/99.


----------



## dipylos (Jan 5, 2009)

Υπάρχει και η λύση Pleasure Craft.


----------



## Palavra (Jan 5, 2009)

Νομίζω ότι το pleasure craft/boat είναι κάτι πολύ συγκεκριμένο και δε νομίζω ότι αντιστοιχεί σε σκάφη θαλάσσης όπως είναι ως επί το πλείστον τα γιοτ .
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pleasure_boat


----------



## nickel (Jan 5, 2009)

Καλησπέρα. Εκεί που έχει το νόμο, έχει και αγγλικές λέξεις-κλειδιά, στις οποίες περιλαμβάνονται και τα «pleasure boats» και «Maritime Pleasure Boat Company». Και είναι (σχεδόν) οι μόνοι που λένε το δεύτερο.

Περισσότερα ευρήματα έχει το recreational shipping, με κάποια recreational shipping company στην Ελλάδα.


----------



## dipylos (Jan 5, 2009)

Recreational shipping σημαίνει σου στέλνουν τη νταφού με κούριερ;


----------

